# New Lime-green Musky baits



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

I haven't picked up the airbrush in awhile (and it shows), I was feeling a little rusty so I spun off a couple of lime-green (they love 'em) baits for my musky trip up north next month......

Thanks for looking,

MS


----------



## allegheny river kid (Apr 9, 2010)

Great looking baits and i love the colors!!! Bright always does well for me


----------



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

Those look great!. Bet the muskies will tear um up!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I really like that color! Good looking baits. Simple and to the point with just enough detail.


----------

